# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Ιδανικό πρόγραμμα...

## vooda

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Καταρχήν επειδή είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχουν συζητηθεί κατά καιρούς παρόμοια θέματα ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγνώμη, αλλά η ερώτηση μου έχει κάποιες ιδιαιτερότητες.
Κατά καιρούς έχω χρησιμοποιήσει διάφορα προγράμματα σχεδίασης ηλεκτρονικών κυκλωμάτων.
Όντας μη επαγγελματίας ηλεκτρονικός μου αρέσει να πειραματίζομαι με ό'τι βρίσκω στο Internet.
Η ερώτηση είναι η εξής: 
Όλα τα προγράμματα έχουν αρνητικά και θετικά στοιχεία, αλλά εκείνο που ψάχνω είναι να βρω ένα πρόγραμμα που να χρησιμοποιείται απο τους περισσότερους ηλεκτρονικούς... 
Γιατί??? Γιατί θα έχει και τη μεγαλύτερη βιβλιοθήκη με ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα...
Όποιο πρόγραμμα και να έχω δοκιμάσει, πάντα στα 5 απο τα 10 κυκλώματα που φτιάχνω λείπει κάποιο εξάρτημα και προσπαθώντας να το φτιάξω ο ίδιος χάνω καταρχήν πολύ χρόνο, αλλά το κυριότερο, απο Link σε link ξεχνώ τι ήθελα να κάνω!!! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  
Επίσης πολύ βασικά στοιχεία που θα ήθελα να έχει είναι, να είναι *γρήγορο στον χειρισμό του*, να μπορείς να φτιάξεις το *pcb απο το schematic*, και αν είναι δυνατόν να έχει και *simulation*!!!
Τι μου προτείνετε???
Ευχαριστώ για την όποια απάντηση!!!

----------

stam1982 (07-03-18)

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Για να μη ξεχνάς τι πρέπει να κάνεις πρώτα πρέπει να έχεις ένα πρόχειρο σχέδιο στο χαρτί
το πιο δημοφιλή πρόγραμμα για τους ερασιτέχνες είναι το eagle
Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το print layout6 (αγορασμένο)
Βασικά ο κάθε ένας χρησιμοποιεί αυτό που ξέρει να δουλεύει
Να πηγαίνεις από πρόγραμμα σε πρόγραμμα προσπαθώντας να βρεις το τέλειο είναι χάσιμο χρόνου.
Κανένα δεν έχει τα πάντα 
Μάθε ένα πρόγραμμα και θα δεις ότι αυτό θα είναι το καλύτερο από όλα. Μάνο και μόνο επειδή ξέρεις να το δουλέψεις

----------


## Fire Doger

Αυτά που λες δεν συμβαδίζουν.
Οι ηλεκτρονικοί δεν ψάχνουν βιβλιοθήκες στο internet, τις φτιάχνουν μόνοι τους γιατί πρέπει να ελεγχθούν πριν χρησιμοποιηθούν.
Περισσότερη ώρα παίρνει να ψάχνεις στο google να το κατεβάσεις και να το ελέγξεις απ' το να ανοίξεις το datasheet στο 2ο monitor και σε 2 λεπτά να το κάνεις.
Τα καλά προγράμματα έχουν wizard για να συμβαδίζει με τα IPC έτσι ώστε να μην έχεις φαινόμενα tombstone κλπ καθώς επίσης και 3D μοντέλα, σύνδεση με suppliers για αυτόματο BOM, έλεγχος αποθεμάτων κλπ κλπ

Αυτά που έχουν πολλές βιβλιοθήκες διάσπαρτες είναι αυτά που χρησιμοποιούν οι "αρχάριοι" γιατί δεν ξέρουν να φτιάχνουν εξαρτήματα.

Τα πιο γνωστά σε όλες τις κατηγορίες είναι
Eagle (Πολύ γνωστό στους χομπίστες)
KiCad (Open source)
Altium (Industry standard, έχει προσομοίωση δεν την δοκίμασα ποτέ)
Cadence (High End, δύσκολο UI, δεν είναι για αυτό που θες)
Proteus (Έχει καλή προσομοίωση)
Diptrace (Είναι γνωστό)

Η ταχύτητα εξαρτάται απ' τις δυνατότητες του προγράμματος και πόσο καλά το γνωρίζεις.
Μπορεί για παράδειγμα 1 πρόγραμμα να έχει 100 ρυθμίσεις, άλλος μπορεί να τις ρυθμίζει 1-1 πριν κάθε πλακέτα και άλλος να τις αποθηκεύσει σε template και σε 1 λεπτό να είναι έτοιμος με όλα ρυθμισμένα.
Για Eagle και Kicad θα βρεις πολλές πληροφορίες - οδηγούς.

----------


## leosedf

Eagle και altium designer.

----------


## vooda

Καλησπέρα.
Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας!
Αλλά δεν έχετε καταλάβει το ερώτημα μου.... Εν έτη 2018 και με τόσα προγράμματα στην αγορά, δεν υπάρχει λόγος κάθε φορά που σχεδιάζουμε κάτι, να ανακαλύπτουμε τον τροχό απο την αρχή....
Λέω μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο κοινά αποδεκτό πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποιούν σχεδόν όλοι με ενημερωμένες βιβλιοθήκες των υλικών της αγοράς....
Αν δεν υπάρχει, τι θα λέγατε να επιλέγαμε εμείς ένα και να αφιερώναμε χρόνο ώστε να το ενημερώσουμε? Προσωπικά μπορώ να αφιερώσω κάποιον χρόνο αν ξέρω ότι ο κόπος μου δεν θα πάει χαμένος και θα βοηθήσει και κάποιους άλλους!
Κατά προτίμηση free ή και open source (που εκεί ιδιαίτερα θα βοηθήσω πολύ) ώστε να μη χρειάζεται ο κάθε ένας που ασχολείται ερασιτεχνικά ή επαγγελματικά με αυτά να δαπανήσει μια μικρή περιουσία, ή να έχει "σπασμένο" πρόγραμμα για αυτό που ασχολείται ....

ΥΣΤ... Βρε συ admin είμαι μέλος απο το 2005 και με γράφεις ως νέο μέλος???  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Tongue2:

----------


## leosedf

Δεν υπάρχει αυτό που ζητάς, είτε δωρεάν είτε πληρωμένο.

----------


## chip

θα πρότεινα είτε altium (καθαρά επαγγελματικό) είτε
Kicad που είναι opensouce και βελτιώνεται συνέχεια, συνεχώς προστίθενται νεα εξαρτήματα και αυξάνουν συνεχώς και οι χρήστες του
προσωπικά Kicad χρησιμοποιώ

----------


## kioan

Πρόσφατα η DigiKey ανακοίνωσε πως θα διαθέσει βιβλιοθήκες για το KiCad.

----------

chip (06-03-18), 

moutoulos (06-03-18), 

nick1974 (06-03-18)

----------


## moutoulos

> ... να βρω ένα πρόγραμμα που να χρησιμοποιείται απο τους περισσότερους ηλεκτρονικούς... 
> Γιατί??? Γιατί θα έχει και τη μεγαλύτερη βιβλιοθήκη με ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα...
> Όποιο πρόγραμμα και να έχω δοκιμάσει, πάντα στα 5 απο τα 10 κυκλώματα που φτιάχνω λείπει κάποιο εξάρτημα 
> και προσπαθώντας να το φτιάξω ο ίδιος χάνω καταρχήν πολύ χρόνο,  
> Επίσης πολύ βασικά στοιχεία που θα ήθελα να έχει είναι, να είναι *γρήγορο στον χειρισμό του*, να μπορείς 
> να φτιάξεις το *pcb απο το schematic*, και αν είναι δυνατόν να έχει και *simulation*!!!




Κοίτα να "δείς" ...

Το(α) software σχεδιασμού δεν είναι πίτσα, και να το παραγγείλουμε όπως θέλουμε. Έχει να κάνει 
με την "καβάλα" που έχει το κάθε ένα. Κάτι σαν να επιλέγουμε αυτοκίνητο πρός αγορά. Ασφαλώς θα 
επιλέξουμε κάποιο με πλεονεκτήματά, αλλά και μειονεκτήματά του (γνωρίζοντάς τα), αλλά συνήθως
εστιάζουμε στο πως θα μας κάτσει. Αυτό που λέμε να μας κάνει περισσότερο "κλίκ".

Το καλύτερο (σαν απόλυτη απάντηση) απο αυτά που ζητάς, είναι Kikad & Eagle. Πολλά εξαρτήματα
 (σχετικό), και σκανάρονταν το διαδίκτυο θα βρεις ... χιλιάδες. Αν το έχεις δουλέψει αλλά τελικά δεν 
σου άρεσε (άσχετα αν δεν είχε το εξάρτημα που θες), τότε επιβεβαιώνεις το παραπάνω της πρώτης
παραγράφου που έχω γράψει. Κανονικά είναι το ιδανικό ... για σένα. Εξαρτήματα ποτε δεν ψάχνεις
τον τύπο, αλλά μόνο το κέλυφος. Δεν μπορεί δηλαδή να απαιτείς να έχει το πχ  STP16NF06FP, αλλά
σίγουρα θα έχει το software τρανζίστορ/case/κέλυφος TO220. Οπότε εσύ θα συμπληρώσεις πάνω 
στην σχεδίαση του PCB σου μόνο τα ποδαράκια του STP16NF06FP (με βάση το datasheet του). Αν 
όλο αυτό το αποθηκεύσεις όλο σαν Group ... έχεις ένα εξάρτημα.

Στα περισσότερα software (σχεδόν σε όλα τα "καλά") μπορείς να φτιάξεις το εξάρτημα που θες, οπότε
αυτό μη σε προβληματίζει. 

Το Αltium θα στο πρότεινα, αλλά θεωρώ σαν αρχάριος, θα σου πέσει πολύ βαρύ και δύσκολο ...


Με βάση την πρώτη παράγραφο θα σου πω για μένα. Εγώ ας πούμε απεχθάνομαι το Eagle. Είναι
το software που άνετα θα το έπνιγα. Εντάξει Οκ παραφέρθηκα ...  :Biggrin: . Το οτι δεν αρέσει σε μένα δεν
σημαίνει οτι δεν είναι καλό. Έχει να κάνει με την "καβάλα" που αναφέρθηκα παραπάνω.  Εσύ θα 
πρέπει να δοκιμάσεις αρκετά ... και να διαπιστώσεις πιο είναι το καλύτερο για σένα.

----------


## nick1974

προσωπικα χρησιμοποιω multisim για simulations, eagle για υλοποιηση πλακετας, και smart draw για σχεδια οποτε χρειαζεται να φτιαχτει καποιο  manual σε βιβλιαρακι.
ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ εννωειται το multisim ειναι ALL IN ONE αλλα εχει να κανει με βολικοτητα και συνηθεια

----------


## SRF

> Κοίτα να "δείς" ...
> 
> Το(α) software σχεδιασμού δεν είναι πίτσα, και να το παραγγείλουμε όπως θέλουμε. Έχει να κάνει 
> με την "καβάλα" που έχει το κάθε ένα. Κάτι σαν να επιλέγουμε αυτοκίνητο πρός αγορά. Ασφαλώς θα 
> επιλέξουμε κάποιο με πλεονεκτήματά, αλλά και μειονεκτήματά του (γνωρίζοντάς τα), αλλά συνήθως
> εστιάζουμε στο πως θα μας κάτσει. Αυτό που λέμε να μας κάνει περισσότερο "κλίκ".
> 
> Το καλύτερο (σαν απόλυτη απάντηση) απο αυτά που ζητάς, είναι Kikad & Eagle. Πολλά εξαρτήματα
>  (σχετικό), και σκανάρονταν το διαδίκτυο θα βρεις ... χιλιάδες. Αν το έχεις δουλέψει αλλά τελικά δεν 
> ...



Συμπάσχω!!! ΠΝΙΞΤΕ ΤΟ!!! 15000 κινήσεις για κάτι που γίνεται με 2 σε άλλα!!! Αλλά είχε την καλύτερη πολιτική marketing από όλα! Μοίρασε δωρεάν ένα λειτουργικό περιορισμένων σχετικά δυνατοτήτων σε διαστάσεις πλακέτας, αλλά με όλες τις λειτουργικότητες... έπιασε στις σχολές που κατά κανόνα έκαναν αρχικά "παπαρίτσες" σε κατασκευες κυκλωμάτων... και "επέτρεψε" τα "σπασίματα" του! 
Κατά τα άλλα είναι κατ' εμέ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ίσως το ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ σχεδαστικό που υπήρξε ποτέ... αν και με χιλιάδες (παραπάνω σίγουρααπό σχεδόν - αν όχι - όλα τα υπόλοιπα) χρήστες!

Το ALTIUM εξαιρετικό πραγματικά, "βαρύ" = δύσχρηστο, ειδικά αν έχεις δουλέψει πολλά άλλα... και πρέπει να πας σε αυτό... αλλά το χειρότερο... ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΟ τόσο στην αγορά του, όσο και ΣΤΗΝ ΕΤΗΣΙΑ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ που ουσιωδώς ΕΙΝΑΙ "ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΗ" αφού αλλοιώς σε "πετάει" εκτός συμβατότητας με "νεώτερα" απαιτούμενα! 

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ισχύει το "προσωπικό" της επιλογής σε τέτοια θέματα! Ένα είδος βίτσιου ας πούμε... τύπου σαδο-μαζοχισμού του καθενός μας!

----------

moutoulos (06-03-18)

----------


## gsmaster

OrCad 9.1 ρε, και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα! έχουμε πλέον 1999! Προχωράει η Τεχνολογία!

Πέρα απ' την πλάκα τώρα μαθαίνω το Altium 16 κι εγώ...

----------


## Fire Doger

Φήμες λένε (ο Αυστραλός δηλαδή, πρώην υπάλληλος της Altium) ότι η Autodesk εχει προσλάβει πρώην προγραμματιστές (και όχι μόνο) της Altium.

Σίγουρα θα βελτιωθεί πολύ ως πρόγραμμα. Το αν θα χρησιμοποιηθεί απο την αγορά εξαρτάται απ' τους μανατζεράδες.

Εδω να σημειωθεί πως οι άλλες εταιρείες έκαναν χρυσές δουλειές μόλις άλλαξαν τον τρόπο αδειοδότησης στο eagle.

Στην σχολή δουλευαμε AutoCad και Eagle αλλά σαν το SOLIDWORKS και Altium δεν είναι...

Αμα έχεις μια βασική ιδεα του πως λειτουργεί ένα EDA στο Altium βγάζεις την 1η πλακετα σε 1 βδομάδα.
Γενικά θες 1 μηνα για τα βασικά, 1 μήνα για τα rules και 1 μηνα για τα template, μετά είναι θέμα εξασκησης - εξερεύνησης και κατα πόσο οργανωμένη δουλειά κάνει ο καθένας.

Επίσης φήμες λενε  :Rolleyes:  οτι υπάρχει ενα course για τα βασικά του Altium και 1 site που ανέβασε το AD18 2 μέρες μετά την beta κυκλοφορία του.

----------


## nestoras

> Επίσης φήμες λενε  οτι υπάρχει ενα course για τα βασικά του Altium και 1 site που ανέβασε το AD18 2 μέρες μετά την beta κυκλοφορία του.



Βάλε και κανένα λινκ από αυτά που λες, το course εννοώ κι όχι link για σπασμένο πρόγραμμα (αν και ένας είναι ο "δάσκαλος" του Altium).

----------


## aris285

εγω πλεον δουλευω αυτο που ειναι online.

https://easyeda.com/

----------


## vooda

Παίδες, μετά απο πολλές ώρες ψαξίματος τείνω προς το multisim.... Στην αρχή ψιλοτρελάθηκα με το altium 18, αλλά έχει πολλά bugs.... Το multisim νομίζω ότι έιναι ό'τι καλύτερο, ή τουλάχιστον μου ταιριάζει....

----------


## picdev

το eagle είναι όντως λίγο χάλια, παρόλα  αυτά το έμαθα εύκολα και το συνήθισα , η αλήθεια ειναι οτι αρχίζουν να μου λείπουν κάποια έξτρα οργάνωσης, 
που μπορεί να τα έχει και το eagle και να μην τα έχω ψάξει . 
Το eagle έμεινε στάσιμο χωρις να προσφέρει τίποτα για πάρα πολλά χρόνια, απο την έκδοση 8 και μετά όπως η autodesk οσο πάει και το βελτιώνει και βάζει συνέχεια " καινούριες" λειτουργίες , που τα άλλα τις έχουν χρόνια τώρα.

Επίσης το altium κάνει και κανένα 7000ε? πιο πολύ μου αρέσει οταν ακούω  διαχείριση αποθήκης  :Rolleyes:  και αυτόματες παραγγελίες .
Παρόλα αυτά ποιος μικρο μεσαίος θα δώσει 7000ε? απο την άλλη 500ε το χρόνο για ενα πρόγραμμα οπως το eagle ειναι μια χαρά

o srf δουλεύει αν δεν κάνω λάθος το easy pc?

----------


## vooda

Σε ότι αφορά αυτό που αναφέρατε με τα σπασίματα (πρώτος διδάξας ο Gates) 9 στις 10 φορές όντως το σπάσιμο προέρχεται μέσα απο την κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία για ευνόητους λόγους... Σου λέει θα το χρησιμοποιεί στο σπίτι του, στη σχολή του, αλλά όταν το χρησιμοποιήσει επαγγελματικά γιατί έχει μάθει να δουλεύει αυτό θα τον τσακώσω  :Smile: 
Έξυπνη μανατζεροτακτική!
Το Altium είναι απίστευτο πρόγραμμα, αλλά το "δωρεάν" που δοκίμασα εγώ κρεμάει συνεχώς  :Sad:  Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα με τις δυνατότητες αυτών των προγραμμάτων, αλλά για εκπαιδευτικούς κυρίως λόγους να έδειχναν και τη φορά του ρεύματος όπως π.χ. το everycircuit! Φαντάζεστε πόσο ποιο εύκολο θα ήταν για ένα παιδί να κατανοήσει τα περί ηλεκτρισμού με τέτοια προγράμματα?
Η δουλειά του ηλεκτρονικού σιγά σιγά (δυστυχώς!) μειώνεται και πάει στους softwareάδες (όπως είμαι εγώ)...
Σπούδασα ηλεκτρονικός επι εποχής Βυζαντίου και μετά απο αιώνες απουσίας με έπιασε πάλι το μεράκι να ασχοληθώ με τη τέχνη αυτή, γιατί περί τέχνης πρόκειται!!!

----------


## Fire Doger

Ναι αλλη όρεξη δεν έχουν αντί να βγάζουν λεφτα από πωλήσεις θα βγάζουν από δικαστήρια... :Lol: 
Σε τεχνικούς απευθυνονται , όχι στην λογίστρια που δεν ξέρει να προστατεύσει τις πληροφορίες στο pc της.
Οι περισσότεροι έχουν τουλάχιστον 2 pc ένα με win και ένα με linux, + τα offline γιατί οι Αμερικάνοι έχουν κάλο με τα IP και που αποθηκεύονται τα δεδομένα τους.

Αυτές τις ιδέες πες τις στον Nick Martin που βούλιαξε την Altium γιατί το όραμα του ήταν να γίνει το Altium εργαλείο για FPGA και software και το PCB εξτρα.

Η δουλειά καθε εργαλείου είναι συγκεκριμένη!
Εσύ ζητας η Lamborghini να εχει και καρότσα, πεταλια στον συνοδηγό για τις σχολές και να επιπλέει για όταν θες να πας για ψάρεμα....

----------


## SRF

> το eagle είναι όντως λίγο χάλια, παρόλα  αυτά το έμαθα εύκολα και το συνήθισα , η αλήθεια ειναι οτι αρχίζουν να μου λείπουν κάποια έξτρα οργάνωσης, 
> που μπορεί να τα έχει και το eagle και να μην τα έχω ψάξει . 
> Το eagle έμεινε στάσιμο χωρις να προσφέρει τίποτα για πάρα πολλά χρόνια, απο την έκδοση 8 και μετά όπως η autodesk οσο πάει και το βελτιώνει και βάζει συνέχεια " καινούριες" λειτουργίες , που τα άλλα τις έχουν χρόνια τώρα.
> 
> Επίσης το altium κάνει και κανένα 7000ε? πιο πολύ μου αρέσει οταν ακούω  διαχείριση αποθήκης  και αυτόματες παραγγελίες .
> Παρόλα αυτά ποιος μικρο μεσαίος θα δώσει 7000ε? απο την άλλη 500ε το χρόνο για ενα πρόγραμμα οπως το eagle ειναι μια χαρά
> 
> *o srf δουλεύει αν δεν κάνω λάθος το easy pc?*



Ναι...και δεν το αλλάζω !!!  :Smile:

----------


## SProg

> Το Altium είναι απίστευτο πρόγραμμα, αλλά το "δωρεάν" που δοκίμασα εγώ κρεμάει συνεχώς



Κανενα Altium δεν κρεμαει. Εχω δουλεψει το AD09 στη δουλεια, το AD14 σπιτι και ελαχιστα το AD18 παλι στη δουλεια.

Απλά θελει πολυ δυνατο PC.

----------


## picdev

το altium δεν έχει δωρεαν update ?

----------


## vooda

> Κανενα Altium δεν κρεμαει. Εχω δουλεψει το AD09 στη δουλεια, το AD14 σπιτι και ελαχιστα το AD18 παλι στη δουλεια.
> 
> Απλά θελει πολυ δυνατο PC.



Όταν λες δυνατό PC?
Ο I5 me 16GB RAM, SSD HDD και Nvidia GeForge GTX δεν του φτάνουν? 
Μάλλον φταίει το "δωρεάν"  :Huh:

----------


## Fire Doger

Δωρεάν εάν πληρώνεις ετήσια  συνδρομή, αν δεν πληρώσεις 1 χρόνο το αγοραζεις ξανα. Όταν αρχισε να βάζει τα fpga πολλοι σταμάτησαν τις συνδρομές.

Δυνατό για αυτα που κανεις. Όσο πιο περίπλοκα είναι τα 3D τοσο καλύτερη κάρτα θελεις. Όσο πιο πολλά εξαρτήματα και πολύγωνα έχεις τόσο πιο δυνατό cpu και ram θέλεις.
Επισης πρέπει και να το ρυθμίσεις σωστά.

Με I5, 8G, και εσωτερική 4600 δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα (απλώς δεν μπορω να έχω 50 καρτέλες στο chrome οπως συνήθως :P)

Το 18 είναι buggy αλλά είναι και 6 μηνών, το ξαναεγραψαν σε C# και beta βγήκε τον Νοέμβριο.

----------


## pitsirikos86

> Αυτά που λες δεν συμβαδίζουν.
> Οι ηλεκτρονικοί δεν ψάχνουν βιβλιοθήκες στο internet, τις φτιάχνουν μόνοι τους γιατί πρέπει να ελεγχθούν πριν χρησιμοποιηθούν.
> Περισσότερη ώρα παίρνει να ψάχνεις στο google να το κατεβάσεις και να το ελέγξεις απ' το να ανοίξεις το datasheet στο 2ο monitor και σε 2 λεπτά να το κάνεις.
> Τα καλά προγράμματα έχουν wizard για να συμβαδίζει με τα IPC έτσι ώστε να μην έχεις φαινόμενα tombstone κλπ καθώς επίσης και 3D μοντέλα, σύνδεση με suppliers για αυτόματο BOM, έλεγχος αποθεμάτων κλπ κλπ
> 
> Αυτά που έχουν πολλές βιβλιοθήκες διάσπαρτες είναι αυτά που χρησιμοποιούν οι "αρχάριοι" γιατί δεν ξέρουν να φτιάχνουν εξαρτήματα.
> 
> Τα πιο γνωστά σε όλες τις κατηγορίες είναι
> Eagle (Πολύ γνωστό στους χομπίστες)
> ...



Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το circuit wizard μου αρέσει το λέτε για αυτό

----------

